# thank you SM community



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*as the year is nearly ending, I thought this would be a good time to say a BIG thank you to you all.
I really enjoy beeing on spoiled maltese.

it is the only place where I can speak OPENLY about the love towards heini...without beeing called a withdrawn and strange person :brownbag: 

I can show off his newest stuff, without beeing called a weirdo who loves his dog more than the fellow men :rofl: 

I can post hundreds and hundreds of overload pictures, and no-one deletes them or thinks it's over the top.
instead, you all share with me and I even receive wonderful coments on my little diamond heini and his everyday life :rochard: 

everyone is so happy and cheerful...if it's happy time, and so thoughtful and human if there are sad topics. :grouphug: 

I found true and good friends here, especially debbie and punky :smootch: which I am really happy about, and I bet heini would write the same here, if only he could type english  :innocent: 

this is a great place to be, great stuff to read from lovely people who love their little one to bits the same as me.

thank you for a great year! 
for lovely PM's I received...for all the nice words about heini. and of course, for him beeing Mr.December in the calendar for 2009. that was the greatest christmas present I could receive. I am happy as can be arty: 

thank you also to the admins and mod's on this board, to joe and to all the little organizing hands being the scenes.
thank you 'lacie's mum' for the secret santa-organizing and the 'joe' and 'dr.jamie' calendar making. 

have a wonderful christmas time and a prosperous new year 2009. all the very best and especially health for you, your families and your little paw-sweethearts!

[attachment=45506:thank_you.jpg]

love
schnuppe & heini *woof**


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Heini & You are so special.

I know many of us love seeing Heini's pic post adventures!!

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to Heni & You!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That was such a lovely post! :heart: 

Merry Christmas to you and sweet Heini! :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Such a heartfelt post. Merry Christmas to you and Heini. I love hearing and seeing his adventures. 

PS. I still think you need to write children's books about Heini and his adventures (you already have the pics for the book LOL)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a wonderful post. Thank you. We all love you and Heini just as much. You give us great pleasure in sharing Heini's adventures. Happy Holidays to you also. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That was such a sweet and lovely PM........Thank you for sharing your darling baby Heini.....I think it is safe to say, we love him dearly!!!! Here is to a new year and we pray a better economy for all of us!!! Let us all hold our loved ones closer and hope for peace in the world~~~~God Bless us All~~~~ :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

What a great post. Sometimes it's hard for other people to understand just how much we love and adore our little angels. 
Happy Holidays to everyone.. Liza :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That was very touching and sweet. I enjoy your pictures and all the adventures you share with us. You and Heini are both very special and I hope you have the best holidays and new year ever. 
Merry Christmas!!
Love and hugs,
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww Schnuppe and Heini, we feel the same way about you too! You are so sweet! There is nothing better than seeing one of your adventures with Heini! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and sweet baby Heini!

xoxoxo

Martha, Ruby, Olive and Willie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

What a sweet post! :wub: I love seeing Heini photos and reading about his adventures. Have a wonderful holiday! :wub: {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what would sm do without you and Heini, :bysmilie: I for one always love your posts and the journeys of Heini. :walklikeanegyptian: I'm so glad your here :hugging:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Schnuppe ans Heini, What a very lovely post! You guys are so special to me and Punky! We are very happy we met you two and became the best of friends!  Thank you for all the support you have given us. You two are the best!!! :Flowers 2: 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

You are most welcome. I love Heini! He reminds me so much of my dog. I always wonder these things when i look at Heini posts, like what does his mommy do for a living? And is that Heini's bright little room or is that your cute living room? Heini is such a happy little guy. :wub: I am sure Bentley and him will play so well together.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Becky and Heini - SM simply wouldn't be the same without you two. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Schnuppe and Heini -- what a very sweet post.

We enjoy having you a part of SM too. Heini, is adorable and I love his pics and his adverntures. I sometimes don't get a chance to post comments, but his pics always make me smile.

This is a wonderful group of friends and I, too, feel lucky to have found this forum and to be a part of it.

Hoping that you have a very happy Holiday and wonderful New Year.

Lynn, Lacie and Tilly


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Schnuppe, It is such a pleasure to have you and Heini here on SM. I love your photos!! Heini is so expressive and so easy to love!! :wub: 

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your positive thoughts with us. They couldn't have come at a better time!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Schnuppe, I love seeing all of Heini's adventures,please keep them coming. :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

From one Becky to another...we love you too!! I LOVE reading all the stories about Heini. He is so cute and gets to go so many places. He seems so expressive too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That was sweet of you to write! :wub: You're right....SM is such a wonderful place b/c we all feel at home here expressing the love we have for our babies. Everyone here understands how deep our love goes for our maltese babies. 

Happy Holidays to you and Mr. December. Seeing Heini in the calendar brought a wide eyed smile to my face!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for brightening up my days with your awesome photos. It's nice to have a place where we can adore our furbabies without fear of ridicule, isn't it?


:wub: :wub: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Heini and Schnuppe are THE BEST! I look forward to your amazing pictures!!! It is a joy to see them, every time. I agree with all you hve said, I am often moved to tears by the gracious , loving members we have hereas well as Joe and the ADMINS and Mods......x0x0x0x0 N


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 15 2008, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689676


> *as the year is nearly ending, I thought this would be a good time to say a BIG thank you to you all.
> I really enjoy beeing on spoiled maltese.
> 
> it is the only place where I can speak OPENLY about the love towards heini...without beeing called a withdrawn and strange person :brownbag:
> ...


I love Heini's pictures of all his adventures. I also agree with you about SM


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree....where else can you come and brag on all our babies! And I absolutely love reading about Heini's adventures! I know if I'm having a bad day I can come on here and read about everyones babies and always know there is a Heini adventure waiting for me! :wub: Keep them coming! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 15 2008, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689676


> *as the year is nearly ending, I thought this would be a good time to say a BIG thank you to you all.
> I really enjoy beeing on spoiled maltese.
> 
> it is the only place where I can speak OPENLY about the love towards heini...without beeing called a withdrawn and strange person :brownbag:
> ...


What a sweet and wonderful post. You raise all our spirits every time we see precious Heini and all of his adventures! You have a heart of gold!!!! The only thing is , I have this AMAZING urge to always give Heini, sweet baby kisses on his precious nose...I just adore his face . Give him lots of kisses for me...and here is a huge {hug} for you.

May all your dreams come true and be filled with many many blessings!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

You are absolutely "normal" here! :thumbsup: Everyone else who doesn't love their babies as much as we all do are the crazy ones! :wacko1: :thumbsup: And congrats to wonderful Heini for being Mr. December '09. He looks fabulous in his Santa hat.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a sweet, wonderful post, Schnuppe. I love seeing your stories and pictures of Heini. He is such an adorable little man, I just love him. You bring joy into all of our lives each time you share that sweet boy with us. You are right about SM. You can feel accepted here and express your over the top love for your baby & know everyone will know exactly what you mean. Great members, Admin. & moderators. We are very lucky. Thanks for expressing it so perfectly.
Wishing you and Heini a very Merry Christmas and nothing but happiness in 2009.
Elaine & Dixie


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a lovely post. This is a great place to share our love of our little ones.
Happy holidays.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thankyou -spoiled maltese would not be the same with out little heine he just brightens my day ..


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

:goodpost: SM definitely would not be the same without the Heini Pictorials that you do!! They're my favorite and I always look forward to opening them when I see them on the picture posts!!!  

This was a very sweet post, and with all thats been going on, one that we needed to remind ourselves of why we love these boards so much- because its a place where we can all share our love for the breed, and especially our babies, without judgement or exasperation for overkill about them!!! No one but each other understands how we can look at a million and one pictures of our fluffs and never get sick of them! So I say to that, a toast to all of the SMers here :drinkup: , because without any of you I woud have no one else to share the love with!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Schnuppe, what a wonderful post, such a positive post that I appreciate greatly, i love seeing Mr December in his many quests and i look forward to them for many years


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a beautiful post! We truly have an amazing comminuty here and I'm so proud to be a part of it. Thank you all for being wonderful and Happy Holidays to everyone and their beautiful pups!

Sincerely,
Chrissy, Jazz, and Miss Pixie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for the lovely post. It is nice to be able to share our thoughts and feelings about our wonderful babies with each other. As you said, most people just don't get it. We love sharing Heini with you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 15 2008, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689676


> *as the year is nearly ending, I thought this would be a good time to say a BIG thank you to you all.
> I really enjoy beeing on spoiled maltese.
> 
> it is the only place where I can speak OPENLY about the love towards heini...without beeing called a withdrawn and strange person :brownbag:
> ...


Your Christmas letter is so thoughtful and beautiful. 

I am always showing my husband your pictures and movies of Heini. He laughs/and or smiles right along with me.

You really should seriously thing of making a book and movie about the adventures of Heini. You are very gifted with your photography and movies.

I think Heini is the perfect December calendar boy ... the picture so beautiful! 

Your *Thank You* siggy of Heini is gorgeous, too.

I wish you the most wonderful Christmas ... and, a happy, healthy, peaceful, and wonderful 2009.

Love back to you Schnuppe and Heini.

Marie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That was such a sweet post. I just love Heini. You and Heini have brought so much joy to my life. If I'm at work having a stressful day - I'll sometimes take a break and check out SM and there's Heini and his adventures and those big beautiful brown eyes. Just seeing his cute handsome face brightens up my day. 

Thank you for taking the time to share his pictures and videos with us.

Spoiled Maltese is the best group I've ever belonged to on the internet and over the years I have been a member of a bunch of groups on various subjects, but none can hold a candle to SM and its members who are the most talented, gracious, and generous people I could have ever hoped to meet and welcome into my life. 

And, the most amazing thing of all is that we all are owned by the most beautiful and loving little dogs in the whole world regardless of breed and because of Joe and the mods we had the wonderful opportunity to find each other. 

I think everyone I know thinks I'm nuts - I talk about the babies on SM just as much as I talk about my own and God knows how much I talk about Sophie and Annie! I wonder what they would think if I put a picture of Heini on my desk?!?!? Oh, wait, I have the calendar - I'll have a picture of everyone's pups on my desk!!!

I wish everyone on SM a Merry Christmas and a very blessed New Year! May the Lord bless us with his grace and love in 2009. Love to everyone,

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:good post - perfect 10: Becky, I couldn't have said it better! I feel so fortunate to be a part of this wonderful group with so many kind,
generous and helpful people! And you and your precious Heini :wub: add so much to this forum - it is a great joy to see him and hear about his many adventures. Wishing you and all SM members very Happy Holidays and a great 2009! :drinkup:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i love reading and seeing heini's adventures! 

Cupcake loves Heini!! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*simply: thank you :wub: :wub: :wub: 

:SM Rocks!: *


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

heini - what an adorable picture your mom put in her signature. You are a wonderful pup and your mom is so kind to share your adventures with us. Hunter and I hope that you and your mom have a wonderful holiday season!


----------

